# Neo Ident.



## Wendelin (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm having trouble to find out the name for this korean Neofinetia falcata and would appreciate your help!





Korean name is "Heukgeumgang"
The japanese readings for the kanji are *koku, kin/kou, gou*
I just fail making a name out of this!
It is a beanleaf with ocean wave tsuke and upwards facing, nicely smelling,white flowers


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2011)

At first glance I'd make a quick guess of Tamakongo. This would be based purely on the appearance of the plant and the accuracy/inaccuracy of my memory as I lie here in bed with my laptop, but I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 16, 2011)

Tamakongo , that's what I thought at first,too. But the korean name for Tamakongo is Okgeumgang.

These are the kanji for Heukgeumgang 黒金剛


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2011)

黒金剛

Kurokongou


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep. Looks a lot like Tamakongo.


----------



## ncart (Jul 17, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> 黒金剛
> 
> Kurokongou



Yep!


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, you are great!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 24, 2011)

Satomi is currently offering a Kurokongou for sale on eBay. She writes in her description of it:

"Hybrid between AMAMI bean leaf (bean leaf variety of Amami furan) and TAMAKONGOU."


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot, mark!


----------

